# Removing the Dometic Fridge in Burstner 748?



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys

I want to pull out/remove my Dometic fridge from my 748 to give it an overhaul. Model RM7401

I've removed the four screw - top & bottom, both sides just inside the fridge and one securing screw from the centre at the back. Also disconnected and removed the burner. BUT, it doesn't seem to want to budge.

Any tips gratefully received.

Regards

John


----------



## miffy (May 8, 2011)

they are in there tight with sticky foam around aswell needs a bit of brute force to shift um nfire:


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks 

I guessed it might not be quite so easy!!!


----------

